# printing onto stainless steel water bottles



## amanda55316 (May 18, 2011)

I am looking to print directly onto stainless steel water bottles. I want to customize them for customers so this may be done on one bottle or if it a team up to 20 bottles, ect... How do I do this, which is the best method and equipment. The print needs to be able to make it through the dishwasher without coming off. I know nothing about this process so please be clear and don't laugh because I'm a rookie.


----------



## hollyl (May 31, 2011)

Amanda,
You could sublimate on them. You can purchase sublimatable water bottles that stand up to dishwashing, just not to the commercial grade dishwashers like Bosche, etc. that get really hot. You would print it out using sublimation paper and ink in a printer such as a Ricoh or Epson and then heat press it onto the bottle using a mug press. If you would like to know more about it you can private message me or call 1.800.843.8853.

Thanks,
Holly


----------



## amanda55316 (May 18, 2011)

hi holly-

i am about to have a large quantity of bottles made for me. i am debating on going with a lady shape or cylinder shape. is there an option for printing on lady shape, or even just the cylinder part of the lady shape, like the top or bottom. i would prefer to do a full warp but not aware of anything that would take the contours of the lady shape.
thanks


----------



## hollyl (May 31, 2011)

You sublimate the cylinder part of the lady shape, but as far as sublimating the whole lady shape bottle, I am not aware of a mugpress that would be designed to do that. It would be a very specific mug press.


----------



## conde tech (Nov 15, 2007)

If you are having your bottles made for you, the bottles have to have a coating to accept sublimation ink...should you decide to sublimate the bottles. Most cylinder shape bottles can be pressed using a mug press or mug wraps.


----------



## kvgage (Apr 4, 2016)

You can print big batches in the oven. I print 12 bottles at a time. You have to wrap each bottle in a silicone wrap, but it still saves a lot of time. The suppliers of sublimation inks and even bottles, carry the wraps.


----------



## WGiant (Oct 15, 2015)

Using sign vinyl, basically really durable stickers, cut for your design actually works pretty darn well.

Or, you could just go to sticker robot and make something there. I know it sounds weak, but they actually work great and sometime the simplest solution is a pretty darn good solution.


----------

